# Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser



## ferion (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe für meinen Gartenteich (ca. 9m3) im letzten Sommer einen Filter installiert (Oase Biosmart 30000 mit UVC Filter), der auch innerhalb weniger Tage zu glasklarem Wasser geführt hat (max. Teichtiefe ca. 1,2 m) . Seitdem habe ich aber schleimige Algenablagerungen am Teichgrund, die ich regelmäßig vom Grund abfischen muss. Teilweise scheint sich da auch Gas (Sauerstoff?) zu bilden, wodurch dann auch Klumpen ab und an selber an die Oberfläche aufsteigen. . 
Die Ablagerungen sind besonders stark auf der direkten Strecke zwischen Pumpe und Wiedereintritt des gefilterten Wasser am anderen Ende des Teichs, wo der Wasser dann auf eine Länge von ca. 3 m durch den flachen Teil des Teichs fließt (max. 30-40 cm tief)

Habe seit dem Einbau des Filters weder am Teichbesatz (Bepflanzung ) noch an den Bewohnern (__ Frösche, Bitterlinge, __ Stichlinge) etwas geändert und vor Filtereinbau hatte ich dieses Problem nicht. (Stattdessen eben eine Trübung)
In diesem Jahr hatte ich den UVC Filter (im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr) übrigens noch gar nicht installiert. Der Filter hat also auf die Veralgung offenbar keinen Einfluss. Chemie nutze ich nicht.

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum die Tatsache eines Filters zu so etwas führt bzw. welche Zusammenhänge da ggfs bestehen und was ich ggfs. dagegen unternehmen kann (ohne den Filter wieder auszubauen)
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar
ferion


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*

Moin ferion,
bei mir sieht es ganz genau so aus, allerdings läuft mein UVC 55W die ganze Zeit
Ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl, das man da nicht gegen an kommt, denn i. M. kommt man nicht dazu die Fische zu genießen, weil man nur am abfischen der Algen ist, das nervt aber sowas von


----------



## Doc (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*

Ich habe die UVC seit 3 Tagen aus und warte mal, was passiert


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*

Ok, dann werde ich mal dein Ergebnis abwarten, ob sich was an der Algenentwicklung verbessert!


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*

Hi,
ich habe meine UVC schon das zweite Jahr nicht mehr dran, und habe dadurch keinerlei Veränderung 
im ,am ums, unter, über Wasser festgestellt. die Algen, die meinen sie müssen sich irgendwo festsetzen, machen das mit und ohne UVC. Spart aber Strom !


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*

Moin moin,
dann frag ich mich so langsam, warum hat jeder so ein Teil?
Für irgentwas muß das Ding doch gut sein, oder??????


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*



jolantha schrieb:


> Spart aber Strom !



Genau  
Und wenn man lernt, sie zu akzeptieren, spart das auch Nerven. 

Natur ist halt nicht 100% regelbar. Ich mag meine Algen  
Dadurch sehe ich die doofe Folie nicht und beim Algenangeln kann ich wunderbar entspannen. Und übrigens: Die Fische mögen sie auch.


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Für irgentwas muß das Ding doch gut sein, oder??????



Günter,
das Ding soll ja angeblich bei Schwebealgen nützlich sein, konnte ich aber auch nicht feststellen. Die halten jetzt meine Perlonstrümpfe am Filterauslauf fest.


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*

Jup Jo,
ich hab es auch satt mit dem Teil und werde es auch mal abschalten!
Wie schon gesagt, kost nur Geld und verändern tut sich nicht wirklich was!


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*

Hallo Günter,

es ist, wie Jo schon schrieb: Die UVC hilft nur bei Schwebalgen. Und der Filter muss diese dann auch abtransportieren. Gegen andere Algen ist sie witzlos...


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Algen am Boden bei glaskarem Wasser*

ich mag unsre Fadenalgen, sieht der Teich doch damit nicht so ,,künstlich" aus....   die Schwebealgen haben uns 2 Jahre lang genervt und haben deshalb ne UVC zwischengeschaltet, Ergebnis:  Sicht von 10 cm auf 2 Meter verbessert


----------

